# Trader Joes Recommendations



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I know Trader Joes has some hidden gems for IBS sufferers, but is there anything you buy or recommend when you go there? I only go there once a month or so, since it's not real close, so I'd like to find things that maybe I haven't before.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh boy, I have a bunch of these!Snacks:Multiseed Soy Rice Thin Minis (crunchy little crackers, super tasty)Original flavor Popped Potato ChipsGorilla Munch cerealFreezedried strawberries (these don't affect me like regular dried fruits do, in moderation of course). The raspberries were gross, don't get them.Dark Chocolate Almonds with Sea Salt and Turbinado Sugar (I buy these tubs in multiples of 3, it's shameful)Dark Chocolate peanut butter cupsCured meats - I can usually get a great price on Cicettero prosciutto hereTurkey and Beef JerkyChocolate covered frozen banana slicesNut mixes are all really goodPlantain chipsKettlecornGrocery Staples:Organic Mayonnaise (best mayo I've ever tasted, not usually a fan)Canned artichoke hearts (awesome price!)Frozen beef tamales (these may contain a little onion/garlic, but I've been able to eat 2 whole tamales with no ill effects aside from feeling very full)Awesome gluten-free bread selection, the english muffins are especially goodCanned albacore tunaGreat selection of vinegars, I love the muscat-orange vinegar for making salad dressing.Smoked sea salt grinders (mine doesn't have these anymore and they discontinued them, if you see them snag a few! So great for adding flavour to your food without garlic/onion)Also great selection and prices on frozen fish


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow those look great! I about got up and left right now just to get the chocolate stuff..


----------

